# 3 Danes...1 loveseat...priceless



## DaneMama

Thought I would share this ecological display of the nature of Danes. It clearly seems that Great Danes have a strong aversion to the floor. Enough so that they are willing to pile on top of one another to keep away from it. The dog beds are just not quite enough for them LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

haha, I LOVE it, thanks for sharing. 
And that settles it, we WILL have a Dane. 
Great, time to do breeder research....


----------



## DaneMama

Glad you are joining us in the cult-like lifestyle of owning a Dane LOL

Check out rescues...the one we volunteer for adopts out to NV. There are great dogs in there that come in on a regular basis. The black dane in this photo is actually a foster that is just staying with us until he finds a forever home.

Adopt a Great Dane in Colorado - Rocky Mountain Great Dane Rescue

BUT!!! I will say, that even though rescuing a dane is a courageous thing to do....nothing beats watching a Dane puppy grow up. Raising a Dane from puppyhood is just one thing that you have to do at least once in your lifetime. I can't put into words how they touch your life and bond to you. Guess you can relate because of the bond you have with Grissom :wink:


----------



## Unosmom

Its a dane-o-pile!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder

I just had to go to the site you posted and read each photo and story. It's amazing how many Danes are in that rescue organization. I've never even considered a Dane and it made me want one! I will never understand how people can give up a member of the family like that but hopefully someone will resue those babies and take them into a new home soon.


----------



## DaneMama

chowder said:


> I just had to go to the site you posted and read each photo and story. It's amazing how many Danes are in that rescue organization. I've never even considered a Dane and it made me want one! I will never understand how people can give up a member of the family like that but hopefully someone will resue those babies and take them into a new home soon.


Its definitely something that I don't understand one bit. The foster that we have now, he's not on the site yet, is a total sweetie. 

He is skin and bones, only weighing 108 when he should weigh closer to 140. He does have food aggression, but I think that is because he is starving and doesn't want others to take his food away. Poor guy. He has been pretty sick since he's been with us...only two days now. We woke up in the middle of the night to "cannon butt" all over the kitchen and he has been vomiting all last night and today. 

Makes me sad and angry that someone would let this, or any, dog get to this condition. I really hope he finds a forever home soon. Any taker??? :wink:


----------



## Guest

I love the picture. Very cute and sweet!


----------



## rannmiller

danemama08 said:


> Makes me sad and angry that someone would let this, or any, dog get to this condition. I really hope he finds a forever home soon. Any taker??? :wink:


I hear CorgiPaws is looking to get a Dane :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

rannmiller said:


> I hear CorgiPaws is looking to get a Dane :biggrin:


Haha. You heard right. 
I also heard CorgiPaws is unemployed at the moment and can not get another dog right now. :frown:


On the up side, pretty sure the Champster found his forever home, will know in a couple weeks... and it's within the family, too. My husband's dad. woooot.


----------



## DaneMama

Well, unfortunately there will always be plenty of Danes in rescue. Its sad but true.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

I was talking to a lady the other day who volunteers at one of the rescue sites in my area. She was telling me that because of the economy, people aren't able to feed their dogs and are making hard decisions and unloading their dogs anywhere they think someone will take and feed them. One place they are doing this is at the dog parks, they open the gates drop them off then leave. She told me they are just overwhelmed and had to put down some dogs for the first time, ever. She said they were very sick and had no place to keep them. Sad day in our countries history. I am struggling and being a veteran I am pretty pissed off. I am a foreman and am being hurt big time by the illegal's, I work about 40 hours in a month. I also know 7 carpenters who have lost their houses. They all lost their jobs to illegal's. Illegal's work for what they are calling "training wages or piece work", which is usually below min wage. Anyway, this lady said they are in the panic mode because they are getting twice as many dogs in, as are being adopted. She told me she cries all the time. Sad day.....


----------



## DaneMama

Yeah, our economy really isn't in great shape, but I think its starting to get a bit better. Fortunately in the Dane rescue, we have a pretty even turn around on dogs. I think we average 7 coming in and getting adopted per week. There are on average usually ~20-40 Danes up for adoption at one time.

Things will get better from here on, the power of positive thinking is a powerful thing.


----------



## Guest

danemama08 said:


> Things will get better from here on, the power of positive thinking is a powerful thing.


I couldn't agree more!!

Are Great Danes generally very docile, good with people (including children) and other dogs? I don't know much about their natural temperament. I have met a few very sweet Danes at the dog parks.

But there is one Dane that does not play nice with other dogs and its owner has to keep him on a leash at the dog park. The owner of this Dane also has a pair of Weimeraners so wants to let the Weims run and play but keeps the Dane on a leash.


----------



## DaneMama

LabbieMama said:


> I couldn't agree more!!
> 
> Are Great Danes generally very docile, good with people (including children) and other dogs? I don't know much about their natural temperament. I have met a few very sweet Danes at the dog parks.
> 
> But there is one Dane that does not play nice with other dogs and its owner has to keep him on a leash at the dog park. The owner of this Dane also has a pair of Weimeraners so wants to let the Weims run and play but keeps the Dane on a leash.


Danes are not called "gentle giants" for nothin'! Most of them are just big love bugs and comedians LOL

This is a common issue with Great Danes, well with any dog really. They really are as gentle as can be, but if not socialized properly at a young age to all kinds of things they become super sensitive about them. And because they are so big and don't know that fact, they are very intimidating to other dogs and have a huge advantage with the "scare" factor in those situations. When those other dogs get fearful, they will defend themselves out of fear or run away. Danes in my experience love to play chase and will chase a scared dog. Even if they are not doing this aggressively, but just playfully.

Dogs are not born with the ability to communicate successfully, same as us. They are a pack animal an learn how to communicate with other dogs, by being around other dogs that they themselves know how to communicate...and this really has to start from birth.


----------



## RawFedDogs

danemama08 said:


> Danes are not called "gentle giants" for nothin'! Most of them are just big love bugs and comedians LOL


The big problem with Danes and small children is their wagging tail is about face level with a small child. They can get a tail whallop in the face before you can stop it sometimes.



> This is a common issue with Great Danes, well with any dog really. They really are as gentle as can be, but if not socialized properly at a young age to all kinds of things they become super sensitive about them.


Abby, who I rescued when she was a year old is like this. For some reason she doesn't like being around children. If they get too roudy or try to pet her on the top of the head, she will growl. She has never snapped or tried to bite but her growl can be very ferocious. I usually take her to the bedroom when she gets nervous around people visiting. She isn't nearly as bad outside.



> And because they are so big and don't know that fact, they are very intimidating to other dogs and have a huge advantage with the "scare" factor in those situations.


I think Abby's favorite hobby is intimidating smaller dogs. She just LOVES to do this. :smile: She used to try it with Thor when he was a puppy but it never scared him. She would chase him, roll him when she caught him, whe would growl ferociously and bite him on the neck and throat. She would hold him down for about 2 minutes then let him back up. He would jump up and look at her like he was saying, "hey that was fun, let's do it again!!" and we would try to get her to chase him again. :biggrin: He never got hurt one time but this was a several times a day occurance for years until he got big enough that she couldn't catch him. Even then, he would slow down and wait for her sometimes. :smile:



> Dogs are not born with the ability to communicate successfully, same as us. They are a pack animal an learn how to communicate with other dogs, by being around other dogs that they themselves know how to communicate...and this really has to start from birth.


Right. Thor was 12 weeks old when we got him and he doesn't have those traits that Abby does. He is so easy going sometimes I have to look clolsely to see if he's breathing. :smile:


----------



## wags

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so so so so so sweet! I love the way they (cough cough) fit hahahahaha on that love seat! Just way toooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lynn In Tenn

Just saw the pic. That is hilarious:biggrin: Made me LOL.


----------



## DaneMama

Another one...










And another...


----------



## wags

Oh my goodness look at that picture with the kitty this is so dog gone cute! I hope you framed this one you have to its so darn sweet! Awww that made my day thanks!:biggrin:
forgot the sleeping picture should be framed haha!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

OMG, I almost can't stand how stinkin' CUTE those are!! That is so adorable how they all cuddle together!! Ok, I gotta go get two more dogs and a cat! LOL!

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama

Ania's Mommy said:


> OMG, I almost can't stand how stinkin' CUTE those are!! That is so adorable how they all cuddle together!! Ok, I gotta go get two more dogs and a cat! LOL!
> 
> Richelle


You can't just look for any cat...they don't all get along with dogs. Our kitten is called _The Kitah_...and is more like a deity in our house, or so she thinks! LOL

She came to us only weighing 1 measly pound and now acts like she is the queen bee...and we have 7 dogs in the house right now!


----------



## malluver1005

Where is Shiloh...? She didn't feel like joining the pile huh...? :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

malluver1005 said:


> Where is Shiloh...? She didn't feel like joining the pile huh...? :biggrin:


She has been feeling like an outsider since we got the latest foster Dane in the home. Its funny cuz when we first got him, she was in love, but now...its like he cheated on her or something! She doesn't want anything to do with him LOL :tongue:


----------



## malluver1005

danemama08 said:


> She has been feeling like an outsider since we got the latest foster Dane in the home. Its funny cuz when we first got him, she was in love, but now...its like he cheated on her or something! She doesn't want anything to do with him LOL :tongue:


Is the foster Dane the black handsome one...?


----------



## DaneMama

malluver1005 said:


> Is the foster Dane the black handsome one...?


He sure is! I'm hoping that the homecheck we take him on tonight will be a good one and really hope they fall in love with him!


----------



## malluver1005

danemama08 said:


> He sure is! I'm hoping that the homecheck we take him on tonight will be a good one and really hope they fall in love with him!


How old is he...? I can't tell how big he is from the pic cause he's all rolled up in a ball...!!!

I love how the small dane puppy is piled at the very top in your first pic...!!!


----------



## jdatwood

malluver1005 said:


> How old is he...? I can't tell how big he is from the pic cause he's all rolled up in a ball...!!!


He's ~2 years old. He was picked up as a stray so nobody but his old family really knows...


----------



## jdatwood

and she's at it again :biggrin:


----------



## Todd

Funny pic:biggrin:

You really do have 3 beautiful Danes! 

To go long with the Great Dane subject, here a funny list I found online of 10 reasons why you know you're a Great Dane Owner; 

You Know you're a Great Dane Owner When...

it takes 3 people to get your dog on the scale at the vets

you own a dog capable of pulling someone from a porta potty

you go to vacuum your car and most of the fur is up there on the ceiling

your dog can hide an entire tennis ball (among other things) fully inside his lips and give you that innocent look that says, "What? I'm not eating anything!"

you avoid the dogs on your way out the door, so they won't smear your makeup

the sound of running water makes you jump up and yell, "OUTSIDE!"

visitors enter the house holding their privates protectively

you purchase a large screen TV and you still can't see the program when he stands in front of the television

you tell your dog to sit, and he backs up until he finds a chair

the pizza delivery people tell you to meet them at the end of the sidewalk

while stopped at a stop light, everyone stares as your car rocks back and forth because the dog is panting out the window

your veterinarian has been able to put in a swimming pool, build a large home, buy jet skis and a personal plane

you have given up on water dishes and you just use the bathtub

your two dogs decide to play in the house, and they end up pulling the ceiling fan down -- for the second time

you have to move over when brushing your teeth because your dog wants a drink

you've learned to force a smile when asked "do you have a saddle for that thing?"

you keep at least one color-coded "drool towel" in every room of your house

your dane strolls through the living room and everyone jumps to secure things to the coffee table.

you walk your dog and everyone knows him by name, but you have no idea who these people are

after banishing your husband, the snoring in your bedroom still keeps you awake

you show a picture of your dogs and kids together, and the first person you point out is your dog

the monthly dog budget exceeds your home mortgage payment

after surgery, your bored pup decides to get up and cruise around the vet's office-- pulling the rolling IV stand behind him

you can carry on a conversation with a dog's muzzle firmly in your crotch

the donuts you put on top of the refrigerator are gone when you get home and your dog has powdered sugar on his nose

you have to hide your food in the microwave because that is the only place your dog can't get to it.

you toss your dog a ball and cringe when he almost hits his head on the top of the doorway

you take your dog for a ride and he rests his head on your arm, causing you to make random right turns

you have had to train your dog not to lick dishes, and the dishes are in the sink

your dog can see what you're cooking, and he tries to assist you in the preparation

you're holding him straddled between your legs when the doorbell rings, you take a short (but fast!) ride straight to the door

your dog stands in your lap and reaches over you to stick his head in the drive-through window at MacDonald's and nearly gives the cashier a heart attack when she turns around to give you your change

you are hiking with a friend who later suggests that you ought to have an environmental impact statement done on your dog

you carry a tape measure with you when shopping for a new vehicle

*Sorry if this was a bit too lengthy, but I just thought you Great Dane owner's out there might get a kick out of a few of these:smile:


----------



## DaneMama

A lot of those do apply to owning a Dane :wink:

Thanks for the post!


----------



## malluver1005

Some apply to my doggy too! He's capable of pulling someone from a porta potty, and when I vaccum the car, most of the fur IS on the ceiling!

And yep, when visitors do come to my house, they should cover their private parts because Aspen sticks his nose in there!!

Ever hear of the doormat that says "A Big Ass Dog Lives Here, Watch Your Crotch". I want to get that...


----------



## DaneMama

They're at it again tonight!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Holy crap!! I think these are soooo cute!! When I saw that last one, I cried "Aaaawwwwwwhhhhh" out loud, and in a pitch that I think your dogs might have actually heard in CO! 

A-stinkin'-dorable!!

Richelle


----------



## malluver1005

What is it with Danes piling up on top of another :wink:. Is this just a breed thing?


----------



## rannmiller

that vicious floor is trying to get them again!


----------



## DaneMama

malluver1005 said:


> What is it with Danes piling up on top of another :wink:. Is this just a breed thing?


It definitely is a breed trait. They are allergic to the flooring in any environment :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13

What stunning dogs, I love it.


----------



## Rosemary

Reading this post was bittersweet for me. We lost our Great Dane to cancer in June 2009 at the age of 10. We got Storm as a 9 week old puppy. On the day she arrived at our home she was given a teddy bear called Baby. She carried this teddy around with her till the day she died, it went everywhere with her, even visits to the Vet. When visitors arrived, she would rush off to find Baby and show her off to the guests - the guests would then ooh and ah about Baby and Storm would be happy and proud. Everyone loved our gentle giant, and we cried buckets for weeks after her passing. I still have her on my computer and cell phone screen saver. She was a very special girl.

The post about 'The reasons why you know you are a Great Dane owner' made me laugh so much, I cried. Excellent. 
This was a fantastic thread - thank you.


----------



## DaneMama

Great Danes most certainly have something about them that they just infiltrate your heart and soul...I'm sorry for your loss of Storm. Bailey our Harl Dane does the same thing with her "babies" but they are numerous stuffies because she has more than one "baby" :wink:


----------



## Rosemary

I agree - Every time I see one, my heart jumps.


----------



## jdatwood

Now the cats are getting in on the action


----------



## rawfeederr

Aww how cute lol!


----------



## DaneMama

Up to their old antics again LOL


----------



## malluver1005

^^^Man, Akasha sure is getting big. How much does she weigh now?

I love the last pic of her. She's got an intense look. Real serious LOL!


----------



## DaneMama

Akasha is about 80 pounds now and is just over year old. I don't think she will be getting much bigger/heavier. She is very much built like a greyhound and people are constantly asking me if she is a greyhound mix...and trust me...she doesn't look anything like a greyhound...


----------



## dogtrainer1507

When I saw this it made me smile, dogs in general are so funny sometimes and I love that the cats are getting in on the action, that is hilarious. I showed it to my husband and he couldn't stop laughing. SSSSOOO CUTE


----------



## PUNKem733

Danes may be my fav breed. They are so regal, smart, and gentle. I hope to have on in the distant future.


----------



## Jodysmom

This picture made my day!


----------

